# Getting Issued Hoodies



## q_1966 (1 Mar 2005)

Is there anyway to get issued the grey hoodies, other than doing adventure?


----------



## ouyin2000 (1 Mar 2005)

do you mean at summer camp only? or at your corps?

at summer camp, you would have to bring it up to your platoon/company staff, and it would have to be a course standard

at your home corps, have a chat with your RSM/officers about using corps money for tshirts of sweat suits or something


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

your talking about Vernon right?

at blackdown every cadet in the battalion (around 2000 i think) are issued a hoody you have to give them back though


----------



## Zedic_1913 (2 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> have to give them back though


CFB Borden clothing stores used to sell very similar track suits, however I believe they are now closed.


----------



## ouyin2000 (2 Mar 2005)

yes i referred to Vernon Army CSTC


----------



## 407QOCH (2 Mar 2005)

In Connaught you get issued the hoodies to go under your shooting jaket.


----------



## q_1966 (3 Mar 2005)

Why?
Havent worn one, but want one, because they look friggin comfy


----------



## condor888000 (3 Mar 2005)

I have worn them. They're nothing special. As a matter of fact they're down right cheap.


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Mar 2005)

ya they fall apart and rip quite easy. they are comfortable though (while they last)


----------



## q_1966 (4 Mar 2005)

When taking Adventure (Vernon) Do the hoodies come with a pair of sweat pants as well? My memory is a little foggy


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Mar 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> When taking Adventure (Vernon) Do the hoodies come with a pair of sweat pants as well? My memory is a little foggy



ya at blackdown everyone gets issued the hoodie and the pants. the pant are worse and fall apart much easier


----------



## 407QOCH (4 Mar 2005)

I will admit they are cheap. But we wore them under our shooting jakets so that our pulse would not effect our steadyness, also so that it makes us more how do i say it..... stiff maybe, just so that we pull of steady shots.

The bad side is people passing out on the range from all the layers in that heat.


----------



## tyr (8 Mar 2005)

yes CLI Adventure in Vernon get's the pants shawn. but they are very cheap. but i found that if you get someone to repair the hoodies they never rip again. i know this because i got to keep mine. and i asked my grandmother to repair it for me.


----------



## q_1966 (8 Mar 2005)

TomGledhill said:
			
		

> As far as I know all courses get issued the full grey track suit. During all of my courses except one we got issued them.
> 
> Tom Gledhill



Which Camp(s)?


----------



## 407QOCH (8 Mar 2005)

I know I got issued them in connaught, but I dint even see them in vernon for basic marksman.


----------



## pi-r-squared (12 Mar 2005)

Everyone gets them in WCSTC, and then they're thrown out like other gumby gear ie PT shorts, shirts and shoes.


----------



## JMesh (18 Jun 2005)

I find them quite comfortable! One place to find them would be CSTC Mont. St-Sacrement, Quebec. That is the RCSM(E) (Regional Cadet School of Music (Eastern)) I was issued them when I went there for the AMBC (Advanced Military Band Course). Great course, and a lot of fun, by the way. If you think you are up for a challenge, and this would be a challenge even to a level 5 qualified cadet, then do this course. It's something you will never forget.

Back to main topic, ask about them when you go to your CSTC. They might not be standard issue, but there might be some kicking around, waiting to be found/asked for. You never know...


----------



## Ranger (21 Jun 2005)

And because Borden has it's own climate, everyone is issued the most comfortable track suit in the world.  ;D


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (21 Jun 2005)

Q.Y. RANG said:
			
		

> And because Borden has it's own climate, everyone is issued the most comfortable track suit in the world.   ;D



lha ha....very amusing, way of wording it, however also very true I like it.


----------



## Jonny Boy (21 Jun 2005)

pi-r-squared said:
			
		

> Everyone gets them in WCSTC, and then they're thrown out like other gumby gear ie PT shorts, shirts and shoes.



so at whitehorse you can keep your sweatsuit?


----------



## Ranger (21 Jun 2005)

WO. McWatt said:
			
		

> lha ha....very amusing, way of wording it, however also very true I like it.



 ;D lol it's so true though....


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Jun 2005)

Wow.. Lots of People in my corps kept one part of the sweat suit at least.. Just because at they were soo frigging comfortable.. I've never heard of a place thata didnt issue them for every one.. Ut must be very hot there I assume?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (23 Jun 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> Wow.. Lots of People in my corps kept one part of the sweat suit at least.. Just because at they were soo frigging comfortable.. I've never heard of a place thata didnt issue them for every one.. Ut must be very hot there I assume?


Blackdown only started issuing them in 2002.


----------



## armygurl_557 (23 Jun 2005)

I'm talking about last year.. At or FTX there were tons and tons of them..


----------



## mcpl_spunky (24 Jun 2005)

IF YOU AHD HEARD WHAT OUR CO SAID THEN YOU WILL KNOW THAT OUR CORPS WILL BE GETTING THE RMRANG HOODIE AND SWEAT PANTS NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Dane (26 Jun 2005)

RMNACSTC let me keep mine, but I declined.

Adventure, and Pioneer are issued full sets at VACSTC. It's obvious why no one else is... where you ever ACTUALLY cold. I think the temperature hit like 20C at one point


----------



## Burrows (26 Jun 2005)

I woke up to a light dusting of snow in Blackdown last year...then the same day it turned into the Sahara.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (26 Jun 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I woke up to a light dusting of snow in Blackdown last year...then the same day it turned into the Sahara.


Good old Blackdown ... seems to have its own unique weather system.  I recall one day I was on course it actually hailed there.


----------



## Ranger (26 Jun 2005)

Hahaha, good old Blackdown. Gotta love it!!!


----------

